# 18`s or 19`s for my S3



## Stoo (Sep 22, 2004)

Does anyone have an S3 with 19" rims on?? - I am looking to replace my wheels with A8 style wheels and cannot decide on what size to buy.The main worry is that the ride would be too hard on 19" ,without being able to try the wheels on before i buy,its a bit difficult to tell so i wondered if anyone can help.I dont really want to use 18" ers` but i will if the car needs a softer ride. I know its a difficult question as its down to personal preference but if the difference is extreme then i would like to know from someone who has done it.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: 18`s or 19`s for my S3 (Stoo)*

Personally, I'd stick with 18s unless the roads you travel are glass smooth. 
I run 17s on my A3T and that's plenty for me. A couple of Australian A3Ts and S3s are running 18s with 225/40 tyres and have found that the ride deteriorates significantly. An additional step to 19s is likely to cause additional deterioration.
Of course, the sidewall rigidity also plays a factor, so you could seek out 18s or 19s with soft riding sidewalls but that might defeat the purpose?
This is a local S3 on 18s: http://allkris.com/


----------



## Stoo (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: 18`s or 19`s for my S3 (Ken A3T)*

Thanks for your reply Ken,the yellow one on 18`s looks V-cool indead!
Ive spoken to a few local lads who say that 19`s are ok if you lower the car and let the springs off slightly, giving you better looks and firmer suspension without being too harsh .The down side of this is that the car is a 02 and i would like to keep the manufacturers warranty which would proibably be void if i replace the springs- I`m still not sure but i will probably stick to 18`s anyway as it seems to be the safer bet.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: 18`s or 19`s for my S3 (Stoo)*

No problems, Stoo!
The black A3T below (the one on the right) is on RS4 rims is also running 18s.... not too much rubber between the rims and the road! (Mine is the other black A3T in the pics running 17s.)
















Lots of pics here from an recent Sydney meet: http://www.ozaudi.com/nuke/mod...um=94


----------



## Stoo (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: 18`s or 19`s for my S3 (Ken A3T)*

Hi Ken, Thanks very much for the pics you have been really helpfull !!
I managed to blag a ride in a heavily modified S3 yesterday which was running 19`s.............very, very, quick but way too harsh .......nearly shook the car to bits!!! definately going for 18" A8 style rims now. Once i get the hang of this forum lark i`ll send you an image.
Cheers mate. Stoo.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: 18`s or 19`s for my S3 (Stoo)*

Mmmm..... A8 replicas..... here's some on a Golf....


----------



## 4valvemk2 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: 18`s or 19`s for my S3 (Ken A3T)*

i wish we had these concerns in the U.S!








IMO rock the 18's! so classy!


----------



## Harri (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: 18`s or 19`s for my S3 (4valvemk2)*

Well, here´s A3 with A8 replica 19´s from denmark:
http://www.bilgalleri.dk/html/...=7881


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: 18`s or 19`s for my S3 (Harri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harri* »_Well, here´s A3 with A8 replica 19´s from denmark

19s.... wow.... and it's not even a turbo?


----------



## Stoo (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: 18`s or 19`s for my S3 (Ken A3T)*

Hi Ken,Stoo here,just thought i`d let you know that after all of your help i went to buy my A8 18`s ,looked at them next to the 19`s and gave in!!! The 19`s look soooo good.Best thing i ever did ........oh other than the re-map .........oh and the diverter valve........so whats next? does any one know what sort of power increases should be "realistically"gained with a performance exhaust system? Although i`m new to all this modding ,i seem to have caught the bug V -badly!!


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: 18`s or 19`s for my S3 (Stoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stoo* »_just thought i`d let you know that after all of your help i went to buy my A8 18`s ,looked at them next to the 19`s and gave in!!! The 19`s look soooo good.Best thing i ever did ........

Sweet, Stoo! Pics please.... what kind of rubber did you end up with?
From what I know, the power unleashed by exhausts is incremental at best. Some guys have found that _usable _power goes down as turbos require an amount of back pressure. I'm still running stock drivetrain though...


----------

